# asmatrbull's Cuban Challange, Accepted!



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Had a very productive conversation recently with Al and he suggested that noobs to the Cuban world smoke nothing but Cubans for a period of time and drink nothing but water when we smoked. Then he proceeded to send me 6 value Cubans (within a price range, per box, that I specified that I would prefer) and today I received them and am beginning one week of nothing but Cubans and water. It isn't that I am actuively looking to modify my palate but I really want to "get" what this Cuban fuss is all about...so here goes! I will post what I smoked and what my thoughts were...

Just returned from a brief smoke break and chose an H. Upmann (I don't remember the name but Al said that they are around $60 a box). Al said that this little cigar was a flavor bomb and he wasn't lying...a little more spice than the other CC's that I have smoked...took about a half hour to get through. It was quite enjoyable and the "room note" (for you pipers) was amazing...such a wonderful aroma from such a little cigar. This paricular cigar would be PERFECT for a smoke on the ride home from work...40 minute ride from the office to home. Tonight I think that I will go with the San Cristobal de la Habana Principe...going to try to find time to smoke at least 10 Cubans this week, then go back to one of the spicer, more powerful NC's this time next week to see how my palate reacts. Stay tuned!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Kipp...I think you will enjoy the San Cristobal as much as you did the H. Upmann. It is a fantastic peice of work. Smoked the last one I had a month ago.....little sad now, but atleast I got the experiance of them.

WTG Al.....helping a brother to figure it all out!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Prepare for something amazing to happen.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Prepare for something amazing to happen.


while I haven't done the test to the letter I have in a
practical sense. I have found each infrequent time I reach for
an nc I find more disappointment. I've had the pleasure of smoking 2 Principe's and You are in for a
real treat. I am enjoying a Boli Coronas Junior as I type and my
only complaint is I wish it was a BPC so I'd have a little more length :biggrin:

I think I'm pretty much done buying nc's and may even sell some.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Very interesting Kipp. You and I talked in chat yesterday and suggested I smoke the Perdommo Edicion De Silvio. Well instead I went for a Boli Gold Medal. My 2nd CC this week, the other being a Party D from Swany. Didn't do the water thing but I do find myself reaching for the CC more and more. I used to "save" all my CC's for special occasions but that special occassion is rapidly becoming every night!!

You know I'll be following this closely, but bro, you gotta at least give us the name LOL (maybe your H. Uppman was a corona jr??)


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

H upmann epicures



Oldmso54 said:


> Very interesting Kipp. You and I talked in chat yesterday and suggested I smoke the Perdommo Edicion De Silvio. Well instead I went for a Boli Gold Medal. My 2nd CC this week, the other being a Party D from Swany. Didn't do the water thing but I do find myself reaching for the CC more and more. I used to "save" all my CC's for special occasions but that special occassion is rapidly becoming every night!!
> 
> You know I'll be following this closely, but bro, you gotta at least give us the name LOL (maybe your H. Uppman was a corona jr??)


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

The El Principe is my favorite little cigar! You're infor a treat!

And Al... Awesome, man!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Poor Kipp he's hooked and don't even know it yet!


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

I too fiound myself going more for the cubans, and loved my little time away from the NC's, than my lil stash was almost gone, so I went back to the NC's, more so the higheer end ones, and was happy there too. Im glad, cause I was worried there for a min of what i was going to do with my NC's, but alas, I still enjoy em. 

And back to the topic at hand, I am also interested in Mr Kipp's findings, as this might be fun to do, after the holidays, when its safe to order again. Thanks Kipp, for keeping us up to date with the expierment.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Poor Kipp he's hooked and don't even know it yet!


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

el principes are muy bueno.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Howdy All:

As always Al is a great guy. Looking forward to the thoughts on these as you go through them.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Great little experiment! Well .... except for the "water only part!" LOL

Get yourself a bottle of good rum


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

I am finding less and less NCs that suit my palate these days.

Get a hold of a CoRo and you'll never look back


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> I used to "save" all my CC's for special occasions but that special occassion is rapidly becoming every night!!


That is special enough in my book Shawn!!


----------



## Secret Santa2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Rodeo said:


> Great little experiment! Well .... except for the "water only part!" LOL
> 
> Get yourself a bottle of good rum


Did someone say rum HO HO HO Merry Christmas!


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

I've been wanting to do this test ever since I read al tell someone to try it out. I just can't fit time in to smoke 5 cigars in a week and normally when I smoke on the weekends I like to drink . Ill be watching this thread closely and will be smoking a princple tonight in its honor!


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Well done, Al.

Personally, I think the water part is important. By drinking only water you are not muddying up your palate with more tastes. The purpose of this is to keep things as pure as possible so you can really appreciate the flavor of the cigars.


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

Well done Al... Heres a little tip from me (not that you might like it) But i smoke CC's a lot being a Brit and i often have a small amount of lemon sorbet about half hour before lighting up something ive never tried before, it cleans the palette ready for a new and fresh sensation.. Try it.

Steve


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

San cristobal de la habana principe on the way home...some spice, very nice on the palate! If you have ever been to the Caribbean islands, this cigar tasted like the islands smell...took me back to Aruba and Jamaica. Stay tuned for day 2 tomorrow!


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

The El Principe is one of my favorites. From my "albeit little" knowledge, they smoke well young and each one I've had has been consistently good. Not necessarily great, but they never disappoint. Ever.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Just finished my 24th hour of Cuban Week with a Bolivar Exclusivo Alemania..I would guess that this cigar was about 6 x 50/52...

Here are a few notes:
Paired with nothing (too cold out for a cold glass of water (35 degrees with a breeze)). Started off with a rough burn that corrected itself in the second third. Had a great smooth, twangy taste...barn yardish...it was VERY easy on the palate but did not lack in flavor of body (had a mild nic kick) and an ash that held on for about 2 inches before falling off. There was an outstanding amount of smoke on just one draw, which I love.
This was 
a cigar with the smoothness that I have longed for in my NC sticks...would compare it favorabally to the Perdomo edicion de silvio (but better). This would take about an hour and a half if nursed (but since I only have an hour lunch break, I did it in an hour).


I do find Cubans to be more dry (like a dry wine) than NC's...they leave my mouth a bit dry...but not in a bad way. Maybe this is why I find that I have been spitting less with Cubans?

Really liked this cagar...either a Jose Piedra or a 2005 Party Short on the ride home tonight!


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow this is such an awesome idea. I have bounced back to only drinking water with my smokes too. When I finally get my hands on a bunch of different CC I am going to do this too. I am subscribed to this.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

It is for sure! I have just enough Cubans to make it work..lol. I am interested in seeing what my favorite Tatiana tastes like next week after a week of 10 or so Cubans.


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

I am interested to see what you come up with. I am in the same exact boat. I have had a few CC (exactly 3) and I do have an appreciation for them, just haven't smoked enough to develop a taste. I am right along with you brother. This seems like an amazing opportunity!


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> It is for sure! I have just enough Cubans to make it work..lol. I am interested in seeing what my favorite Tatiana tastes like next week after a week of 10 or so Cubans.


Now that's what I call CC Bootcamp :biggrin:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

jdfutureman said:


> Now that's what I call CC Bootcamp :biggrin:


Damn auto correct....my next tatuaje...not Tatiana! Lmao


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

Mmmm maybe I will try this in the new year. Do you have any Ramon Allones SS? I heard those were a great starting point.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Very cool Al !!! Couldnt of picked a better guy to do this with ! I have only had a San Cristobal and it was amazing. looking forward to more of your reviews brutha !!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Al provided me with 6 smokes....the rest were mine (mostly from Ron)..but what I am doing was Al's suggestion and I think it will be a damn good one!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Al provided me with 6 smokes....the rest were mine (mostly from Ron)..but what I am doing was Al's suggestion and I think it will be a damn good one!


Your a damn good one.


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

so many generous brothers here


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Today's lunch smoke...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Damn auto correct....my next tatuaje...not Tatiana! Lmao


Oh "C'MON MAN!" We all know you're a closet flavored cigar smoker!! Just admit it = its the first step towards rehabilitation (Oh wait / Kipp can't be rehabilitated!)


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

Lol lets see how this Esplendido matches up against this Game Vanilla.


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Al provided me with 6 smokes....the rest were mine (mostly from Ron)..but what I am doing was Al's suggestion and I think it will be a damn good one!


It's a great one .....just not for your wallet!


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> Today's lunch smoke...


Maybe its me but i think its pretty cool to have the grass in the background of that cigar, can taste the grassyness from here . Not to take away from your thread, but last night i was smoking a princple and was like wtf i dont taste anything floral/nutty taste and about that time they hit me all at once. Was a pretty ironic and good ah ha moment and put a big smile on my face.

staying tuned for the rest of CC week, reminds me of shark week on the discovery channel.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

This weekend I did have an opportunity to smke a couple of cigars, a Patargas churchill and a Boli Petit Corona. The Party was AMAZING...I actually smoked it as I did some work around the yard and it was just so good, smooth, burned perfectly and cool. I actually think that I like the Boli PC more than either the SCDLH Petit as well...wonderfully constructed and a little bit longer than the SC. Today I brought a Jose Piedra, a Johnny O, and a Vegas Robiana Torpedo to enjoy.....will get some pics of the one I smoke on lunch. Maybe the VR...

Overall this is going very well...and I haven't had a craving for any of my NC's to this point...I think that I will smoke an LP Flying Pig on Friday as my "test stick"...since that is one of my favorites. I am very curious to see how I like it after a week of nothing but Cubans.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Oh "C'MON MAN!" We all know you're a closet flavored cigar smoker!! Just admit it = its the first step towards rehabilitation (Oh wait / Kipp can't be rehabilitated!)


Hes far beyond the reach of help !!! Great thread....love hearing your opinions on these cc's. I had one yesterday.....only my second. It was a Monte, and i honestly didnt enjoy it half as much as i enjoyed the San Cristobal.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> This weekend I did have an opportunity to smke a couple of cigars, a Patargas churchill and a Boli Petit Corona. The Party was AMAZING...I actually smoked it as I did some work around the yard and it was just so good, smooth, burned perfectly and cool. I actually think that I like the Boli PC more than either the SCDLH Petit as well...wonderfully constructed and a little bit longer than the SC. Today I brought a Jose Piedra, a Johnny O, and a Vegas Robiana Torpedo to enjoy.....will get some pics of the one I smoke on lunch. Maybe the VR...
> 
> Overall this is going very well...and I haven't had a craving for any of my NC's to this point...I think that I will smoke an LP Flying Pig on Friday as my "test stick"...since that is one of my favorites. I am very curious to see how I like it after a week of nothing but Cubans.


Kipp,
Not uncommon for guys that smoke mostly NC's to fall in love with the BPC/Finos/BRC


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> This weekend I did have an opportunity to smke a couple of cigars, a Patargas churchill and a Boli Petit Corona. The Party was AMAZING...I actually smoked it as I did some work around the yard and it was just so good, smooth, burned perfectly and cool. I actually think that I like the Boli PC more than either the SCDLH Petit as well...wonderfully constructed and a little bit longer than the SC. Today I brought a Jose Piedra, a Johnny O, and a Vegas Robiana Torpedo to enjoy.....will get some pics of the one I smoke on lunch. Maybe the VR...
> 
> Overall this is going very well...and I haven't had a craving for any of my NC's to this point...I think that I will smoke an LP Flying Pig on Friday as my "test stick"...since that is one of my favorites. I am very curious to see how I like it after a week of nothing but Cubans.


Kipp looking forward to your VRU thoughts. Its one of my favorites. Thanks for posting all the info you have. I'm enjoying it.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Just finished my Vegas robiana Unicos...surprisingly underwhelmed. I had high expectations for this and it just didn't deliver. Some barnyardy twang, but quite watered down and lacking in complexity. The smoke smelled great, the smoke out put was less that what I like. It had very little spice...even less than the other cubans that I have smoked. It was an aesthetically beautiful cigar, but just didn't deliver for me. It was 35 degrees out and this has been stored at about 60 RH since ip got this from Shuckins about 6 months ago...here is some pron!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I too have been disappointed in them young.......
They are magical when they have 3 yrs on them...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

asmartbull said:


> I too have been disappointed in them young.......
> They are magical when they have 3 yrs on them...


I have no idea on age....I can't imagine that Ron sent something that was REALLY young...but who knows. Won't be one I buy, because I do not have three years to wait! Lol


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Why is that tree smoking your cigar???


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I thought that it was very seasonal appropriate to share with a Christmas tree! Lol


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I really enjoy reading these "discovery" threads. I am probably strange in how I look at these because on my three cigar nights I usually start off with a couple of ccs and finish with a nc after my palate has severely been thrashed. Funny thing is, I find that I enjoy the nc better, not better than the ccs, but better than I would have if I had smoked it first. Go figure...


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

Another great review. I have been lucky to get some Siglo I's so hopefully I can try something like this in the future. It's a slow but sure process.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> .......... nothing but Cubans for a period of time and drink nothing but water when we smoked. ...........
> .....


Of course you realize that you are only supposed to _eat_ bread and water as well! :hungry:

:rockon:


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

fiddlegrin said:


> Of course you realize that you are only supposed to _eat_ bread and water as well! :hungry:
> 
> :rockon:


is this the fiddler diet? CC, bread and water? lose 20 lbs in a month!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Monte number 4 this morning...nice smoke! Plenty of barnyardy twang and pleasant room note. Burn was spot on and there was some significant spice?.very enjoyable smoke.

Last night I tried to smoke a Johny O....the draw was like trying to suck a golf ball through a garden hose...had to ditch it, unfortunately.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Great thread! When Bob sent me a selection of Habanos, I did the same thing - smoked only those until they were gone. Then I started in on the other assorted Habanos I'd collected from various gifts over time. Now that I'm through them all, I have a pretty good idea of what to buy for my first foray into the dark side. Not until after the new year, though, unfortunately.

I can hardly wait!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cubans schmubans its all hype non Cubans are better!

:rotfl::heh::boink::tease:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Cubans schmubans its all hype non Cubans are better!
> 
> :rotfl::heh::boink::tease:


I was going to say, " why poke the bear"....but I see the bear is poking himself....


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

asmartbull said:


> I was going to say, " why poke the bear"....but I see the bear is poking himself....


Tony is the resident Twangologist....


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Cubans schmubans its all hype non Cubans are better!
> 
> :rotfl::heh::boink::tease:


So, is this a good time to suggest you send them all to me so I can spare you the pain? :rofl:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Cubans schmubans its all hype non Cubans are better!
> 
> :rotfl::heh::boink::tease:


Well then this is a no-brainer, Tony! I'll send you all my NCs and you send me all my CCs! Better yet, let's meet in the middle to exchange them in person!

 :hmm: :wacko: :mischief:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Last night completed my wee of strictly Cuban cigars...I am going to squeeze in a tatuaje fausto on an undercrown today to complete my research. Went with my last boli PC last night, and it just might be the next box of cigars I purchase. On another note, I did order a box of RASS the other day, and received word that it shipped last night! Will conclude this thread with some notes on the NC that i smoke today. Thanks for traveling down this path with me fellas!


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Last night completed my wee of strictly Cuban cigars...I am going to squeeze in a tatuaje fausto on an undercrown today to complete my research. Went with my last boli PC last night, and it just might be the next box of cigars I purchase. On another note, I did order a box of RASS the other day, and received word that it shipped last night! Will conclude this thread with some notes on the NC that i smoke today. Thanks for traveling down this path with me fellas!


Kipp, thank you! I've really enjoyed your thread. Mr Bump is in order!!! Great job on the difficult work of keeping up withe this high frequency smoking program.:smoke: I'm jealous.

Nice call on the RASS and I can understand lining up a box of Boli PCs as I've had 2 of those. Obviously that means you prefer them to the Monte #4. So if I could ask how would you describe the differences?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

jdfutureman said:


> Kipp, thank you! I've really enjoyed your thread. Mr Bump is in order!!! Great job on the difficult work of keeping up withe this high frequency smoking program.:smoke: I'm jealous.
> 
> Nice call on the RASS and I can understand lining up a box of Boli PCs as I've had 2 of those. Obviously that means you prefer them to the Monte #4. So if I could ask how would you describe the differences?


John, thank you for the compliment...much appreciated sir! As for the boli PC and the Monte 4, I found the monte 4 to be significantly spicer and not as "twangy". It was a bit rougher on the palate than the bpc. Also, the bpc is a wonderful size for a quicker, cold new Hampshire winter smoke. I have a feeling that the NC that I smoke today is just going to tear up my palate after a weeks worth of creamy, smooth, down toned spiced, Cubans...we shall see!

Since I am still quote a Cuban cigar noob...maybe Al could chime in with his notes on these two sticks for a more, in depth comparison?


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

The Fausto will most likely tear your palate up. It'll be like drinking an IPA after a run of pale lagers.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Ok folks...here is the end result. I finished (and by finished, I mean, I smoked 2/3 of) a Tatuaje Fausto...easily one of my favorite NC sticks..after a week of smoking nothing but Cubans. The results, you ask?

I was bored out of my skull...I tasted overwhelming spice and that was about it...not a single flavor that I loved just a short week ago. I didn't set out for my palate to change (and I do realize that I can change it back by frequenting those sticks again) but it did change. The stick that I have loved as one of my go-to full bodied sticks had nothing stellar to offer me. I am sure that some of you are thinking that it is all in my head, but it isn't...I was left wanting after I smoked this Tatuaje (and I am honestly a little dissapointed). I am going to smoke an Undercrown on the ride home tonight, just for verification purposes, but I am not expecting a lot out of it. The Fausto was flat, boring, and lacked character and complexity...

There was something about the sticks that I smoked this past week that really made me "get it" in the world of Cuban Cigars...the complexity was amazing, the tastes were full and flavorful (but not "in your face" like so many Pepin-esque blends). It was like smoking a symphony each time...not an overwhelming blast of spice disguised as "flavor" but a definite beginning, middle and end...with pleasant changes through out..nice tasting things..instead of pepper and leather it was mild barn yard (and not like a stinky pile of cow manure) which tastes like the fresh air at a farm where you can experience the smell of grass, fresh hay, and just beautiful fresh air. Cubans taste like the islands smell (for those who have experienced the Caribbean)..they taste like "nature". Have you ever smelled Leather and pepper in nature? Yeah, me either...

My conclusion is that I am still going to enjoy a balance (or try to find a balance) between NC and CC sticks...but after this one NC I am curious if that is even possible. I feel that the NC's will over power my palate and ruin Cubans and that Cubans will provide me with much depth and complexity that NC's will no longer appeal to me. One week ago I set out to do an experiment because I felt that I was at a cross roads in my cigar enjoyment...which I feel was very successful...now I find myself at another cross roads (but with more knowledge and a new found appreciation into a different part of the cigar world).

I would like to thank all of you puffers that have followed my ramblings and findings this past week and a special thank you to Al (for giving me this idea), Ron and all other brothers who have sent me Cubans to make this possible. I highly suggest and encourage other brothers with the means, to give this experiment a try...you certainly won't be dissapointed in the end result (if you have a desire to truely experience the world of Cuban Cigars).

thanks again guys!
-Kipp


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

Congratulations! It sounds like you have refined your palate a good deal in the course of this experience. The more you try the more detailed _your _mental concept of the _perfect _cigar is. Now your only problem will be that you will be getting much pickier with what you like and why; you demand more of your cigars. It reminds me of the time I took a friend just getting into wine to a wine tasting. He liked everything - even the wine I thought was lacking in structure, flabby, thin, hollow, overripe, etc. Years later, the more diverse varietals, regions, and vineyards he tastes from the more we find ourselves agreeing - and the more he is demanding of his wine.


----------



## xobrian (Mar 29, 2011)

Great thread Kipp, very interesting how it trains your palate like that. That scares me a bit though, I've really enjoyed the CC's I have been smoking recently, but I <3 my Liga Privada's and I would really hate to have to choose between the two to fully enjoy them.

Let us know how it goes with the undercrown, hopefully that's a lot better.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Really enjoyed this thread, thanks Kipp for sharing your experiences with us.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Great thread, Kipp.

Just want to put in my .02. You say that NC cigars may overpower your palate and ruin CCs, but you're only frame of reference so far is a cigar that was designed to be nothing but spicy and strong. The Fausto was meant to be a cigar full of power, not complexity. From my own experience, the Fausto only gave me notes of earth, leather, and spice. If a may suggest, try an NC that isn't meant to be "in your face." I'm not sure the Undercrown is going to do much for you either. I would recommend the El Triunfador, anything by EP Carrillo, Tatuaje Reserva SW or Noella, Illusione Epernay, and Crowned Heads Four Kicks off the top of my head. Congrats on the continued voyage through the cigar world. It's ever changing, ever evolving, and continues to give us smokers more options to better enjoy our hobby.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Ok folks...here is the end result. I finished (and by finished, I mean, I smoked 2/3 of) a Tatuaje Fausto...easily one of my favorite NC sticks..after a week of smoking nothing but Cubans. The results, you ask?
> 
> I was bored out of my skull...I tasted overwhelming spice and that was about it...not a single flavor that I loved just a short week ago. I didn't set out for my palate to change (and I do realize that I can change it back by frequenting those sticks again) but it did change. The stick that I have loved as one of my go-to full bodied sticks had nothing stellar to offer me. I am sure that some of you are thinking that it is all in my head, but it isn't...I was left wanting after I smoked this Tatuaje (and I am honestly a little dissapointed). I am going to smoke an Undercrown on the ride home tonight, just for verification purposes, but I am not expecting a lot out of it. The Fausto was flat, boring, and lacked character and complexity...
> 
> ...


We call it the Dark side don't fight it embrace it!
Welcome my friend!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> We call it the Dark side don't fight it embrace it!


It is your destiny ...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> I was going to say, " why poke the bear"....but I see the bear is poking himself....





primetime76 said:


> Tony is the resident Twangologist....





Tritones said:


> So, is this a good time to suggest you send them all to me so I can spare you the pain? :rofl:


I loved all these answers ticked my funny bone thanks guys!



szyzk said:


> Well then this is a no-brainer, Tony! I'll send you all my NCs and you send me all my CCs! Better yet, let's meet in the middle to exchange them in person!
> 
> :hmm: :wacko: :mischief:


This one is actually a great idea!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Great job Kipp, awesome thread

I have to agree with Tony and Kipp as well, after spending 14 days on the forbidden island and only smoking CC's, I'm going to have to say that like Kipp I'm going to keep a balance, but the CC will outnumber the NC by far, so for myself I definitely enjoy the CCs more than the NC's.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Glad you had a great time!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

primetime76 said:


> Ok folks...here is the end result. I finished (and by finished, I mean, I smoked 2/3 of) a Tatuaje Fausto...easily one of my favorite NC sticks..after a week of smoking nothing but Cubans. The results, you ask?
> 
> I was bored out of my skull...I tasted overwhelming spice and that was about it...not a single flavor that I loved just a short week ago. I didn't set out for my palate to change (and I do realize that I can change it back by frequenting those sticks again) but it did change. The stick that I have loved as one of my go-to full bodied sticks had nothing stellar to offer me. I am sure that some of you are thinking that it is all in my head, but it isn't...I was left wanting after I smoked this Tatuaje (and I am honestly a little dissapointed). I am going to smoke an Undercrown on the ride home tonight, just for verification purposes, but I am not expecting a lot out of it. The Fausto was flat, boring, and lacked character and complexity...
> 
> ...


Tony, (sniff, sniff), he's growing up so fast...............(sniff, sniff).


----------

